# Insuring someone else's car



## Guest (Apr 29, 2015)

Anyone know if you can fully comp insure a car that you don't own?

I'm trying to insure my sister to drive my car as a named driver but the insurer says "no" as she is deemed a higher risk than me, the main driver.

They say she's a higher risk because she may use it for commuting and I don't commute, only s d+p. I tried upgrading myself to a commuter but they wouldn't have that either.

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

If you can't add her to your policy, then you only have two options. First is to replace your policy with another insurer. 

The second option is for her to take out a temporary insurance from one of the "day insure" offerings on the Internet. This is ok if she only needs to drive occasionally, but an expensive option if a regular or long term thing, in which case the first option will be best.


----------

